

Beware of Vendors Bearing Infographics - josephkern
http://commandlion.com/beware-of-vendors-bearing-infographics

======
riffraff
I would not even consider that a proper infographic.

I believe proper infographics should use non-textual content as an _alternate_
and _efficient_ representation of informations, the one in the article is
simply adding pictures to raw data, and using a couple of ice sticks for
histograms.

